
Germany plans 3B in AI investment: government paper - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-intelligence/germany-plans-3-billion-in-ai-investment-government-paper-idUSKCN1NI1AP
======
DyslexicAtheist
On the same day, Franco-German Future Combat Air System (FCAS) planner:
"Autonomy will be a key feature" & incl. “combat cloud ecosystem” with "secure
data arteries"

[https://www.defensenews.com/air/2018/11/14/with-plans-for-
dr...](https://www.defensenews.com/air/2018/11/14/with-plans-for-drone-
sidekicks-europes-futuristic-jet-program-slowly-comes-into-focus/)

